# tight shoulders



## ttquatro1 (Feb 18, 2011)

hi guys , have any one got any tips for pain in outer shoulder poss into bi. very tight when trying to put arms straight above head , been having pysio for 3 wks but think i need stretching exercises , identical in both arms , thanks


----------



## Bish83 (Nov 18, 2009)

do you do a lot of bicep curls?


----------

